# Error MsiInstaller?!?!



## Liner (May 25, 2008)

Hello there! this is what happens when i try to install a program/driver for my phone. It goes well untill the end when i think its going to register or something. I got every firewall that is thinkable off and i uninstalled my virusprogram to think that it might have been in the way, but that wasnt the case. Well help me please!




Log Name: Application
Source: MsiInstaller
Date: 5/24/2008 10:27:40 PM
Event ID: 11935
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: Warthog\Liner
Computer: Warthog
Description:
Product: Sony Ericsson Media Manager 1.1 -- Error 1935. An error occurred during the installation of assembly 'Microsoft.VC80.ATL,type="win32",version="8.0.50727.42",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",processorArchitecture="x86"'. Please refer to Help and Support for more information. HRESULT: 0x80070422. assembly interface: IAssemblyCacheItem, function: Commit, component: {97F81AF1-0E47-DC99-A01F-C8B3B9A1E18E}
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="MsiInstaller" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">11935</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-05-24T20:27:40.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>5691</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Warthog</Computer>
<Security UserID="S-1-5-21-608141928-1215484380-1565422430-1000" />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>Product: Sony Ericsson Media Manager 1.1 -- Error 1935. An error occurred during the installation of assembly 'Microsoft.VC80.ATL,type="win32",version="8.0.50727.42",publicKeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b",processorArchitecture="x86"'. Please refer to Help and Support for more information. HRESULT: 0x80070422. assembly interface: IAssemblyCacheItem, function: Commit, component: {97F81AF1-0E47-DC99-A01F-C8B3B9A1E18E}</Data>
<Data>(NULL)</Data>
<Data>(NULL)</Data>
<Data>(NULL)</Data>
<Data>(NULL)</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Data>
</Data>
<Binary>7B32453043344539452D364544312D344638362D413443362D4430443834423737423239457D</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

First, download the installing module to your desktop. Right-click on it and select Run as Administrator. It may just need elevated admin rights. 

Or... it may be an incompatibility issue... 

I suggest that you check these areas for further information if you have not already done so yet:

• The Event Viewer - 
START | type eventvwr into the Start Search box | right-click on eventvwr.exe that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | view the various logs starting with the Administrative logs.

• Problem Reports and Solutions:
START | type wercon.exe into the Start Search box | right-click on wercon.exe that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | view "See Problems to Check'.

• Reliability and Performance Moniter:
START | type perfmon into the Start Search box | right-click on perfmon that appears up top | select Run as Administrator | view both the Performance Moniter and the Reliability Moniter.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey Liner

Welcome to TSF

This error message represents windows installer issues, Its either corrupted or its been set to disabled

To check if its been Disabled

1. Click *Start*, click *Run*, type *services.msc* in the Open text box, and then click OK.
2. In the *Services* list, right-click *Windows Installer*, and then click *Properties*.
3. If the *Startup* type drop-down list is set to a value of *Disable*, select the *Manual* option from the *Startup* type drop-down list, and then click *OK*.
4. Click the File menu, and then click Exit. 

To re-register Windows Installer

1. Click *Start*, click *Run*, type *cmd* in the Open text box, and then click *OK*.
2. Type *cd %windir%\system32*, and then press ENTER.
3. Type *attrib -r -s -h dllcache*, and then press ENTER.
4. Type *ren msi.dll msi.old*, and then press ENTER.
5. Type *ren msiexec.exe msiexec.old*, and then press ENTER.
6. Type *ren msihnd.dll msihnd.old*, and then press ENTER.
7. Type *exit*, and then press ENTER.
8. At the command prompt, type *exit*, and then press ENTER.
9. Restart the computer
10. Download and install the latest version of the Windows Installer from Here
11. Once downloaded, install and restart computer and try to install the sony software manager

Regards




Craig


----------



## Liner (May 25, 2008)

@, jcgriff2:

There is no problem more than the Sony installer in the event viewer for 3 weeks and that last one was winamp crashing (all hail winampray.

The "wercon" sended the problem in and I will check solutions later as it said. :smile:

Reliability and performance monitor showed me the error with winamp and the error with the MsiInstaller. But i do not really know what im looking for so maby I just don't fint the right thing.

Regards Liner
----------------------------------------------------------------

@, Placehold:

Hello and thank you for your welcome and your answer! =D

I tried the first thing you wrote and Windows Installer is on manual and it is also started. Tried the sony installer again after starting it and it still dont work. 

Then i tried the secound thing you wrote. But i cant find the file dllcache. I cant continue from there either. 

I dont know if thats my doing wrong or anything else. 


Thank you for your fast answer Liner


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi... Attempting to install at an Elevated level (right-click) did not help at all?

If you provide me with a link to the site, I will download and install the program in question and see what it does within my system. I'll be glad to test it - it is up to you.

The installer is OK on manual - it would be started when called upon (needed).

It is your call here!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Liner (May 25, 2008)

oki... here is the link, http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/download/1/327/239/1200716697/Media Manager 1.1 EN.exe

and if it works for you i will reinstall my vista and se if that fixes the problem. =)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

OK... I see the link... am setting system restore point and will test install. If you don't hear from me again, you'll know... well... Just Kidding!

I should mention that I am working on a fresh install of Vista - Just a few days old as I do enjoy the "what if I do this... " scenario.

I'll get back to you as soon as possible as we are hosting a block party for Memorial Day today.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Liner (May 25, 2008)

hahah... i know that "what if I do this..." to! I know it almost to well. =)

Well hope the memorial day party is good and that I hear from you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, I performed the install (took just under 20 minutes) through what I believe to be completion. However, I noticed that it called for QuickTime v7 - when v7.4 is the most recent version. Also it was looking for Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 (known also as Visual C++ 8.0), when the latest version is Visual C++ 2008 (known also as Visual C++ 9.0), which was released November 2007. C++ 9.0 supports .NET 3.5 and is considered to be the latest and most stable release. 

Unfortunately, I could not fully test it by executing the program - as I don't have the phone that it is looking for to update/transfer data.

I have attached a zip file containing 14 screen shots as the installation proceeded.

Hopefully some of the above will prove to be helpful to you. My view however - is that this product may not be Vista compatible... but since I could not test the product 100% I just am not sure of that statement.

Good Luck to you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

p.s. "What if I do ..." #13,267 down!

Now to business... there are a few dozen VO Manhattan's calling me!


----------



## Liner (May 25, 2008)

I thank you for your time and I will call them on Sony Ericsson telling them that they should update their software. Not cause they listen to me but they if I'm lucky they do.

Thank you all for you time again and I appreciate your time and if you ever get to Sweden your welcome home to me for a cup of coffee. 

Kind reguards; Dennis (aka: Liner) Olsson


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Curiosity, please...

Did you get the same basic screens as I did in the screen shots?

JC

.


----------



## Liner (May 25, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Curiosity, please...
> 
> Did you get the same basic screens as I did in the screen shots?
> 
> ...



I got them untill around the last pixelrow in the installation, then I get error. :/
But I called them and they gonna get out with a newer version soon. =)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you. . .

And the coffee would be great!

Take Care. . .

jcgriff2 (JC)


----------

